# Cleaning Brushes



## dougwolfe (Jul 25, 2010)

Could someone please help me find the right brushes for cleaning my bottles, the brushes I have always found are too short and never really remove all the dirt. Help please

 Thanks Doug


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Doug,
 I know this doesn't answer your question but I have never had very good luck with brushes. Check out this link from the forum . . . 

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Basic-bottle-cleaning/m-215713/tm.htm


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Jul 26, 2010)

check local flea markets and other places that sells odd ball items.... also try hunting stores... and go to the area where they sell cleaning products for guns... they usually have brushes and are much larger


----------



## Stickeygreen4476 (Jul 27, 2010)

The best place I found to get brushes is your local resturant supply stores. These places should have a good selections of brushes but you may have to look around the whole store because some brushes have very specefic cleaning jobs and located in different locations. Best of luck


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 27, 2010)

I got this set, good price considering some chinese peasant probably inserted each bristle by hand...
 http://www.harborfreight.com/9-piece-tube-pipe-nylon-brush-set-90631.html


 also, I take pliers and loop the ends so there isnt exposed metal to scratch bottles...


----------



## CazDigger (Jul 30, 2010)

http://jennrog-collectables.com/
 They sell brushes, are very nice and do all my bottle tumbling too, great job, very reasonable.
 Mark


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 30, 2010)

I got some new brushs from Jennrog...very good brushes....Lots of diff. lengths and stiffness of the bristles, they work well.


----------



## madman (Jul 30, 2010)

frankly, i dont use bushes they rust and break,also scratch the glass do they make plastic brushes? all plastic? if so im in.


----------



## Helen07 (Aug 17, 2010)

The right brushes for cleaning bottles? If you find the brushes too short and never really remove all the dirt, you should make some brushes by yourself. It's very simple.


----------

